# Weird and Wonderful Strava Segment Names



## edindave (23 Jun 2013)

There are some bizarrely titled segments out there... 

The segment name that stuck out for me this week was:-
Your dugs goat tits.

A couple of weeks ago I came across my personal favourite up till now:-
A monkey smoking a fag and wearing perfume while taking paracetamol.

P.S. Is there a thread for this already, I didn't find one, so why not eh?


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (23 Jun 2013)

stravassholes never cease to amaze whatever next.


----------



## derrick (23 Jun 2013)

Mr Haematocrit said:


> stravassholes never cease to amaze whatever next.


What you got no KOMs 
http://app.strava.com/activities/62310688#1174228599


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (23 Jun 2013)

derrick said:


> What you got no KOMs


 

Fraid not..... Those who can race do, those who do not join strava.


----------



## edindave (23 Jun 2013)

Mr Haematocrit said:


> stravassholes never cease to amaze whatever next.





Mr Haematocrit said:


> Fraid not..... Those who can race do, those who do not join strava.


 
Lighten up bud! Just having a laugh.


----------



## Harry_Palmer79 (23 Jun 2013)

I quite like this one...

'Paint yer pigeons white and call them fair doos'

http://app.strava.com/segments/3384132


----------



## derrick (23 Jun 2013)

Mr Haematocrit said:


> Fraid not..... Those who can race do, those who do not join strava.


I think you may find a few here.
http://app.strava.com/athletes/195076/follows?type=suggested


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (23 Jun 2013)

Mr Haematocrit said:


> Fraid not..... Those who can race do, those who do not join strava.


Lol, tell it to the 1000's of pro's on Strava. Armstrong even chose it over all the other offers of pro competition. 

I don't mind doing both either. Strava is fun. It's a good training app. Simples.


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (23 Jun 2013)

Pedrosanchezo said:


> Strava is fun. It's a good training app. Simples.


 

I know pro's are on Strava  and like you they view it as a training aid, unfortunately not everyone does so there has been some diabolical cycling done in the name of Strava, people take it far to seriously.


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (23 Jun 2013)

Mr Haematocrit said:


> I know pro's are on Strava  and like you they view it as a training aid, unfortunately not everyone does so there has been some diabolical cycling done in the name of Strava, people take it far to seriously.


Like that pic. Funny. 

I don't think Strava can be blamed. Less we start blaming rap for gun violence and Justin Beiber for the recent craze for self mutilation - mostly piercing ones ears with a something sharp to deafen oneself.


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (23 Jun 2013)

I'm not into blame, the whole thing just amuses me with how seriously people take it.
The recent increase in strava performance enhancement sites though I find really interesting, I wonder how many KOM are digitally juiced by sites such as digital epo (great name) and if at some point you will get banned if found to be using.

http://www.digitalepo.com


----------



## themosquitoking (23 Jun 2013)

Mr Haematocrit said:


> I'm not into blame, the whole thing just amuses me with how seriously people take it.
> The recent increase in strava performance enhancement sites though I find really interesting, I wonder how many KOM are digitally juiced by sites such as digital epo (great name) and if at some point you will get banned if found to be using.
> 
> http://www.digitalepo.com


 
I just reflected on how quickly i clicked on that link, i disgust myself sometimes.


----------



## jdtate101 (23 Jun 2013)

We got this one just down the road from me:

James Hills Mother Is Fit 


Not sure what Mrs Hills thinks about it


----------



## simon the viking (23 Jun 2013)

There's a segment near me called T.T sprint, nothing strange in that I'll agree but I went through it not knowing it was there and was only 1 second off the top time of 11 people so next time I went as fast as possible and took the KOM by 10 secs and I'm not particularly fast so the person who set up clearly had illusions of grandeur (oh and please don't take it off me!)


----------



## HLaB (24 Jun 2013)

The Strava site freezes this pc for some reason (probably needs updated but IT policies mean I cant) but there a couple of segments name I find interesting  'The KOM of this segment is a loser' and 'Clackmannan to Dogging Central'; thankfully I'm not KOM on either


----------



## Rasmus (24 Jun 2013)

HLaB said:


> The Strava site freezes this pc for some reason (probably needs updated but IT policies mean I cant) but there a couple of segments name I find interesting  'The KOM of this segment is a loser' and 'Clackmannan to Dogging Central'; thankfully I'm not KOM on either


 
You're not far off, though


----------



## HLaB (20 Sep 2013)

Just uploaded my Thursday morning commute and found these two segments highlighted,


> To the Shop


 and


> From the Shop


 

Cant get two links to work for some reason:

http://www.strava.com/segments/2341566

http://www.strava.com/segments/2341587


----------



## lesley_x (21 Sep 2013)

http://www.strava.com/segments/4608102

I hope a car hits you if you jump these lights

Haha


----------



## HLaB (21 Sep 2013)

lesley_x said:


> http://www.strava.com/segments/4608102
> 
> I hope a car hits you if you jump these lights
> 
> Haha


Lol, I'm not surprised that has been flagged hazardous


----------



## Hip Priest (21 Sep 2013)

"Your dug's goat tits!" is a reference to this.


----------



## Hill Wimp (21 Sep 2013)

Mr Haematocrit said:


> Fraid not..... Those who can race do, those who do not join strava.



 superb


----------

